# Sitting On Own POOP!



## Fillo (Dec 22, 2014)

I rescued a Maine Coon mix in September and the vet said he was probably around 8 weeks old then. Hes had at least 4-5 courses of anti-biotic for flu and dewormed 3 times since; and I only managed to get him only vaccinated 2 weeks ago after he finally recovered from flu. Hes everything my family loves as hes playful; loving and just adorable. 

The problem is: he poops then SITS on his poop. He also seems to squat too low and sometimes the poop just sticks on to his fur. Vet says his poop is fine so I believe its a behaviour problem. Ive tried changing litter, trays and location of the litter tray. It happens about 30% of the time when Im not around to hold on to his tail/ body and make sure he doesnt sit down on his poop. He gets his bum, hind legs and even tail soiled and Ive had to wash with warm water even during times when he had flu, sometimes twice a day. 

Im going back to work in 2 weeks and I cant be around to keep an eye on him. Hes ok for a week and then when he does soil himself, its usually over 3-5 days. He tries to clean (not much) but the poop just sticks and only water will wash it off (trimming his fur didn't help much). Hes left trails of it all over the house, even the kitchen! There are kids here and its really not hygienic for everyone, kitty included. He watches our other older kitten poop and doesnt seem to learn. He got a little depressed and started being aggressive when he was confined during the flu bouts so I dont want to keep him confined for the rest of his life! Any advice (besides potty training) ? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm sure someone will come along with some advice, but I just couldn't resist commenting on how adorable your little one is. Totally gorgeous! :001_wub: I hope you get to the bottom (no pun intended) of it soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He left home very young and is still young, so is rather like a child who doesn't know how to clean themselves very well.

Suggest you keep him clipped in 'that' area for now, and keep an eye on it. As soon as he starts showing signs of messing it, use a cloth wrung out in warm water to clean him up.


----------



## Fillo (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for replying. I've tried using a cloth for cleaning but it's just not enough. I've been clipping fur in that area every 2 weeks but he still soils himself. Poor boy gets funny looks from our other cat when he's soiled.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, poor little guy must be miserable getting his rear end covered in poop and I agree it is not pleasant or hygienic for you. 

Some kittens are quite clumsy in the litter tray, stepping in their own poo, and treading it around the house, and I have heard of one or two who sat in it. Usually kittens become more adept at keeping their feet (and their bum) away from their poo by the age of yours (about 5 months old?), but I would think because of all the health problems the little one has had she may be late in her development of certain skills.

What type of litter are you using for her? I am wondering whether it is perhaps a balance problem when she uses the tray. I would suggest using a litter that is as much like sand as possible, and just putting a thin layer in the tray for the moment, enough to cover the bottom of the tray. Are the trays plenty big enough for her to turn round in them? I would also use open trays for her at present.

If you are already using a fine, sand-like litter, and it is not helping, it might be worth going back a step and putting a puppy training pad in her litter tray, as it would give her a firmer base to stand on than cat litter. (Over time you would of course wean her on to using cat litter). It does mean you may need to provide more trays, as once the pad has been used kitty may not want to use the tray again until the pad has been replaced.

Keeping the fur clipped short around her rear end, as you are doing, is also important, as it does make it easier to clean her.

For cleaning messy bums - I keep a bottle of Ring 5 Quick Clean No Rinse shampoo in the store cupboard, as it is useful for these type of episodes with my own long hair cat. I just pour the shampoo on to old towels which I use to clean the cat, and then either wash the towels or throw them out.

Purrsonal Touch
strParents=&CAT_ID=110&P_ID=543

The other thing is that as your kitty is getting so messy after pooing it does suggest her poo is on the loose side? If she were passing formed sausage shaped poos it would not stick to her (if you have clipped her fur) so easily. 
It would be worth reviewing her diet, e.g. if she is on any dry food I would cut that out as it is known for causing loose stools in some cats/kittens.

In addition, as kitty has had so many (unavoidable) courses of antibiotics in her young life her bowel flora will not be in great shape, and so I recommend giving her a probiotic, which will improve her bowel health. This is the one I use for my cats, it is gentle and seems to suit them.

Start with a couple of drops and build up from there. Too much all at once could cause a reaction.

BioGaia ProTectis Probiotic Drops 5ml: Amazon.co.uk: Baby

if you give any of the above a try, do please let us know if anything helps.


----------



## Fillo (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you heaps for all your replies. I've been too busy with the holidays and poor Bello had diarrhoea and vomited two days before Christmas. He's alright since taking antibiotics and dewormed again; and tested negative for parvo. 

This is the first long haired cat I've adopted so your advice is really appreciated. My sister used to have pure bred Persians and Birmans but never had this problem. They were show cats and didn't need to have fur around their bums trimmed for any potty problems. This one is just puzzling for us.

He hates getting his fur trimmed especially lower parts but it has to be done. Also cried like he's being tortured when I use a wash cloth. I hope he's not too sore in that region!

I think he may have short legs (compared to my other kitty) and needs time to grow taller so I might have to wait it out. I hope he grows out of it soon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Poor wee button

If he hates the hair being trimmed in that area, I wonder if it's worth having the vet clip it properly?

Mia is semi-long haired and had terrible dire-rear in the summer - and hates being handled at the best of times so trying to clean her was a non-starter

The vet sedated her and has trimmed the hair around her bottom quite short so it's a lot easier for her to keep herself clean

Even several months later, it's not yet grown back as long so has made a huge difference to her


----------



## Joolzypops (Mar 8, 2014)

I have this problem with Pepper when I feed her anything other than Butchers. Anything else results in soft poop and sticky bum


----------

